# Buying Bad Weed All The Time



## doxxxx (Feb 12, 2008)

wassup all. I am sick and tired of buying weed soaked in god knows what. two hits and you are out of it and its a bad trip. i cannot find any clean weed no where!! I even ordered seeds from holland cost me $200+ and killed them all. How do you tell before smoking that shit if its clean or not? the dealers are lyers, where can i buy clean sht!!!!!!!!!if i dont have a green thumb to grow my own,,,Any help please


----------



## bambam13579 (Feb 12, 2008)

why not try with some seeds for beginners ive never grew a thing in my life and after reading the threads i am managing it try skunk#1 or a lowryder strain. skunk#1 is really cheap about £10($20) and can take a lot of abuse


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 12, 2008)

doxxxx said:


> wassup all. I am sick and tired of buying weed soaked in god knows what. two hits and you are out of it and its a bad trip. i cannot find any clean weed no where!! I even ordered seeds from holland cost me $200+ and killed them all. How do you tell before smoking that shit if its clean or not? the dealers are lyers, where can i buy clean sht!!!!!!!!!if i dont have a green thumb to grow my own,,,Any help please



it's just a plant. you can do it.


----------



## doxxxx (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks for the encouragement, i think ill order some more (beginner) seeds and try again.. sick of flushing all this bad weed i buy in the toilet.. i refuse to smoke it once i know its not clean!!!peace


----------



## jomal206 (Feb 12, 2008)

What is in this weed that you buy?


----------



## doxxxx (Feb 12, 2008)

not sure whats in it, but i think they soak it it embalming fluid, it makes it stronger...... street term it wet...


----------



## doctorD (Feb 12, 2008)

Hols shit that sounds just like some stuff that was around here in the mid 90'. It was so bad just like you say two hits and forget about it but it wasnt a "high" but more like being drunk and thats not for me thanks anyhow. I gave it away i couldn smoke it it was no fun at all. If i remember it was called elefent weed (lol how the fuck do you spell that anyhow?) Also like others have said you can do it just do it right ie: good lights air food and genetics and dont over think it most of the work is in being paitent in the end, it can get hard at times my moto is "when it looks like its ready...Wait a week!"


----------



## crazedtimmy (Feb 13, 2008)

that sounds like what i had the other day, i was trippin out and the whole time i was like im never smoking again....i switched dudes and so far im back in my place but the other guy got his ass kicked for givin me that shit....


----------



## doxxxx (Feb 13, 2008)

yea its some sick shit, when you take a something natural and soak it in crap. but thats all they got around my area, thats why im gonna stay (try)clean until i can grow my own. which i new a grower that would solve my problem for sure and wouldnt have to attempt another grow myself


----------



## WeFallToday (Feb 13, 2008)

doxx where are you from?


----------



## doxxxx (Feb 13, 2008)

Ga. and its all bad weed here too.


----------



## panhead (Feb 13, 2008)

doxxxx said:


> wassup all. I am sick and tired of buying weed soaked in god knows what. two hits and you are out of it and its a bad trip. i cannot find any clean weed no where!! I even ordered seeds from holland cost me $200+ and killed them all. How do you tell before smoking that shit if its clean or not? the dealers are lyers, where can i buy clean sht!!!!!!!!!if i dont have a green thumb to grow my own,,,Any help please


Good god man,tell us where you live so we can all never go there.

Ive been handeling buds for over 40 years & only once back in the early 1970's did i run across any weed that had been dipped in bullshit,even then it was easy to see something wasnt right with the bud.

As far as growing your own i agree with fdd,its just a plant,there are much harder plants to grow & lil old lady's grow the shit out of them,now orchids those are a bitch to grow.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Feb 13, 2008)

Is this a market flood attempt?? omg!


----------



## dankforall (Feb 13, 2008)

I have not heard of this problem before. I know there is some shit weed out there, but dipped or laced???


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Feb 13, 2008)

Holy crap wet is PCP with the embalming fluid and alchol!! your on a hole nother trip there buddy...where you at lol???


----------



## doxxxx (Feb 13, 2008)

im in georgia, CRAP you mean that shit me and my girl smoked was possibly laced with PCP......DAM... fucin 3rd time i bought from different dudes and same crap. i need a fucin grower or ill grow my own shit.... how am im going to tell my girl that she possibly smoked pcp laced pot........ that shit gave me a headache for 2 days...........thats fucked up!


----------



## STLbuds (Feb 13, 2008)

that sucks I have never seen or heard of any laced weed.


----------



## Ranken (Feb 13, 2008)

doxxxx said:


> not sure whats in it, but i think they soak it it embalming fluid, it makes it stronger...... street term it wet...


its soaked in ketamine which is like pcp some call it green or boat


----------



## FaCultGen (Feb 13, 2008)

you need to get a decent dealer... it's not the area your in, it's the people you know.


----------



## FaCultGen (Feb 13, 2008)

Ranken said:


> its soaked in ketamine which is like pcp some call it green or boat



no one in there right mind would soak weed in Ketamine... not only would that not get you any higher but ketamine is not cheep, even in mexico where you can get it legaly at your local pharmacy. and to soak weed in it would be way costly, you would be paying $30 a gram or some shit... get your facts streight.


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Feb 13, 2008)

Wet= PCP+Methol Alchol+Embalming fluid , come of it is cheap the pcp to luquid ratio is like 20:1


----------



## MuntantLizzard (Feb 13, 2008)

AKA Purple Jesus


----------



## doxxxx (Feb 13, 2008)

how the hell can you tell its laced without being a guinea pig and smoking it first. it looks and smells normal to me when i check it. the first time i smoked a whole joint not knowing. i was trippin so hard like dude said i swore i would never smoke again if i made it.... now when i buy i take 2 hits to see if its clean, i guess theres no other way to tell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!cold turkey for 10 weeks min. got my seeds yesterday.


----------



## Captain (Feb 13, 2008)

GoodLuck with growing never had problem with laced or "wet" weed before


----------



## rainysuma (Feb 13, 2008)

That must really suck. Only good smoke in the pacific northwest, not that u cant get all that other bullshit in your smoke but only i u want it. Good luck next time.


----------



## doxxxx (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## DND (Feb 13, 2008)

doxxxx said:


> how the hell can you tell its laced without being a guinea pig and smoking it first. it looks and smells normal to me when i check it. the first time i smoked a whole joint not knowing. i was trippin so hard like dude said i swore i would never smoke again if i made it.... now when i buy i take 2 hits to see if its clean, i guess theres no other way to tell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!cold turkey for 10 weeks min. got my seeds yesterday.


Are you sure it was laced? Maybe you just got a different strain that you're not used to smoking. I smoked some one time that was totally different than what I was used to, made me feel like I was having a panic attack. Before that time everything I smoked made me laugh at dumb shit, get hungry and kind of put me in a zone. 

I'm with you though on growing your own...it's the only way you know for sure what was done to it. There's also a sense of pride and accomplishment when it's all said and done. Give it a try!


----------



## doctorD (Feb 14, 2008)

Ive been smoking for 28 years and never smoked anyting like it before or after it was the worst high ever. I have no idea who would do that but then again people do lots of things i wouldnt do. I dont remember but i dont think it cost any more than normal so if it is a lacing thing it must be something cheap. 
Then again I have heard of tho gov. spraying stuff on plants to kill them could be that this happened to your suppply and being the caring people that we can be they harvested it like that anyhow after the spray then cut the losses and put it on the street. I also dont think its the area as much as the prople your getting it from. try a new supply. not sure if you can though, around here I can goto 4 people that i know dont know eachother at all and you would think they all broke up the pound together no shit all 4 will have the exact same weed. go figure well good luck.


----------



## crazedtimmy (Feb 14, 2008)

screw the streets, grow in your house, your house is a safe place


----------



## rainysuma (Mar 8, 2008)

If you lived in *Washington State, *you would find clones for the asking. We care and share around here, specially if you are in the *medical community.*


----------



## gabriel420 (Mar 8, 2008)

I'll pass on buds with wet on them... but the minute I hear about buds with K on them I'd be alll over that shit, especially if it was normally priced.

seriously though, I've never heard of any bud around my area being sprayed with anything (except water by dumb fucking albanians that cant do anything right) or laced, except in the city, theres some kids who put blow on their Ls. And I'm good on that shit.


----------



## jsgrwn (Mar 8, 2008)

doxxxx said:


> wassup all. I am sick and tired of buying weed soaked in god knows what. two hits and you are out of it and its a bad trip. i cannot find any clean weed no where!! I even ordered seeds from holland cost me $200+ and killed them all. How do you tell before smoking that shit if its clean or not? the dealers are lyers, where can i buy clean sht!!!!!!!!!if i dont have a green thumb to grow my own,,,Any help please


everyone has a green thubm with weed, it is so easy, all you have to do is not kill it. if all else fails, all you need is a green sharpie and a clean thumb. vioala. late


----------

